# Earthborn Holistic



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I found and bought some new food to replace Terra's Special Kitty
I'm waiting for some 1/2 crappy food to get ate so I can mix it in
Does anyone here use Earthborn Holistic?
It seems to have good ingredents and it has no corn.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What formula are you using? (http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com ... _formulas/)

They all have good ingredients, just the Primitive Feline and Wild Sea Catch have pretty high fat/protein. If you've got a slim hedgie though you might not have a problem with it. The Feline Vantage food looks great.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Feline Vantage huh
Thats the kind I got lol
cuz less fish for less smelly poos


----------

